# Der Teich vom Goldkäferchen



## Goldkäferchen (9. Nov. 2012)

Hallöchen
ein paar Bilder von meinem Teich im Herbst 2012. Habe Anfang Nov. den Teich mit Noppenfolie abgedeckt.
Wassertemperatur dadrunter 7 Grad.
Herbstliche Grüße an Alle
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Annett (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Der Teich vom Goldkäferchen*

Hallo Goldkäferchen,

ich habe Dir mal ein eigenes Thema für Deinen Teich gegönnt.
Was hast Du denn da als Besatz im Teich?
In Deinem Profil steht keiner und ohne Fische brauchst Du m.M.n. nicht abdecken. Du behinderst mit der direkt auf dem Wasser liegenden Folie nur den Gasaustausch. :?


----------



## Pammler (16. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Der Teich vom Goldkäferchen*

Hallo, schöner Teich,

hatte meinem im ersten Jahr auch ohne Fische und Abdeckung, hat sich gut gemacht.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Der Teich vom Goldkäferchen*

Hallo, ihr  lieben Teichfreunde,
Mein Teich ist ca 15 m2 groß, ca 15.000l  bei einer Teichtiefe von ca 1m.
Habe ihn im Frühjahr angelegt. 
Darin tummeln sich 5 Goldorfen, 15 Goldis und 5 Schleierschwänze ( wußte ich damals noch nicht, daß sie für den Gartenteich nicht so geeignet sind) 
Habe auch ein Heizkabel im Teich verlegt, bei Dauerfrost mach' ich es an. Eine Skimmerpumpe läuft Tag u. Nacht. Wassertemperatur im Moment 5 Grad. Das Füttern hab' ich jetzt eingestellt.
Ab und zu guck ich mal unter die Luftpolsterfolie und seh die Fischlein unten am Grund. Ich hoffe, sie kommen alle gut durch den ersten Winter :beten.v   Meint ihr, ist alles ok. so ? :?
   Lieben Gruß

Goldkäferchen.


----------



## lotta (19. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Der Teich vom Goldkäferchen*

hallo goldkäferchen
ist dein teich denn durchweg 1,00m tief?
oder hast du auch flachzonen dabei? (interessiert mich nur mal so. )
dein teich sieht super schön aus, toll bepflanzt, glückwunsch
ich denke, du wirst deine goldis, mit deinen vorkehrungen gut durch gen winter bringen,
haben meine im letzten jahr, in geringerer tiefe, ohne abdeckung und heizkabel sogar geschafft.
dieses jahr, sind meine allerdings, in der IH.
der beiden koi wegen.
ich wünsche dir ein gutes überwintern


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Der Teich vom Goldkäferchen*

 Hallo, Sabine
Vielen Dank für Dein Kompliment ! Bin ein großer Garten und  Teichliebhaber und verbringe jede freie Minute im Garten und am Teich.
Habe auch Flachzonen im Teich , an der tiefsten Stelle ist er 1m. In den Flachzonen habe ich diverse Pflanzen (__ Calla, Seerosen ,verschiedene Schilfarten)
Wünsche Dir auch ein gutes Überwintern! 
Hier noch mal ein paar Bilder vom  Sommer 2012. Freu' mich schon auf den nächsten!

Lieben Gruß

Goldkäferchen


----------



## lotta (22. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Der Teich vom Goldkäferchen*

hallo goldkäferchen.
nach den aktuellen bildern, denke ich noch mehr...
was für ein schönes kleines fleckchen erde.
das hast du (ihr) echt supertoll angelegt.
auf deine blühende seerose bin ich richtig neidisch
meineseerosen, habe ich nun das 2. jahr, aber ausser vielen blättern, 
mögen sie ihre pracht einfach nicht zeigen.
vielleicht liegt es an der wenigen sonneneinstrahlung 
was ist dein geheimrezept, für diese blühfreudigkeit?
na, mal sehen, ob es jetzt im nächsten jahr klappt.


einen gedanken , habe ich noch für dich,
käferchen...
wenn dein teich ca 15 m² fläche hat und an der tiefsten stelle 1m tiefe hat , 
wie berechnest du dann die wassermenge von 15 000 litern?
da kann , glaube ich was nicht stimmen. oder hast du den wasserzähler abgelesen, beim befüllen?
(ich habe das nämlich leider bei unserer befüllung verpasst )
und mich dann später recht schwer getan, irgendwie, ---
mit teichdurchmesser, flachzonen, tiefzone, etc ...
ausbuchtungen, bachlauf...
mein teichvolumen zu berechnen.
war nur mal so ein gedanke 


ich hoffe, ihr kommt alle gut über den winter.
und das frühjahr führt uns mit fragen, antworten, anregungen 
und viel freude auf's neue zusammen.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Der Teich vom Goldkäferchen*

Hallo, Sabine
 Danke,danke für die Komplimente! Aber nicht sauer sein, auch Deine Seerose wird blühen! . Ich habe da kein "Geheimrezept", allerdings liegt der Teich fast den ganzen Tag in der Sonne, vielleicht liegt's daran. Wird schon noch klappen dei Dir  
Die  Wassermenge habe ich nicht ganz sooo genau berechnet. Mein Teich ist ca 5m lang und ca 3m breit, an der tiefsten Stelle 1m tief. So komme ich auf eine Fäche von 15 m2. 15.000 l ist wahrscheinlich zu hoch geschätzt, da er ja nicht überall gleich tief ist . Ich habe leider auch versäumt bei der Befüllung  die wasseruhr abzulesen. Naja, nachher ist man immer schlauer.
Wünsche euch allen ein schönes Wochenende und schon jetzt eine ruhige schöne Adventszeit!
Lieben Gruß
Goldkäferchen
:advent2


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Der Teich vom Goldkäferchen*

Noch ein paar Bilder vom letzten Sommer und Herbst.


----------



## libsy (24. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Der Teich vom Goldkäferchen*

Dein Teich gefällt mir besonders, fügt sich super in die Bepflanzung ein. Da hast du dir echt ein kleines Paradies geschaffen.


----------



## Finalein (25. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Der Teich vom Goldkäferchen*

Hallo goldkäferchen,
kann ich allen hier nur recht gaben. dein teich ist sehr schön. Ein richtig kleines Paradies.
Gruß Finalein


----------



## Goldkäferchen (31. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Der Teich vom Goldkäferchen*

Hallöchen...
Wünsche allen Garten- und Teichfreunden  einen guten Rutsch !
...und gutes Überwintern für eure Fische und sonstige Teichbewohner.

on


----------



## Jule69 (27. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Der Teich vom Goldkäferchen*

Goldkäferchen,
was für ein toller Teich!!!! Mit so viel Liebe zum Detail...so was hätte ich auch gerne, leider wird es ein Traum bleiben, aber Bilder anschauen hat ja auch was.


----------



## lutzdoggen (27. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Der Teich vom Goldkäferchen*

der Teich passt zu deinem Namen ist auch ein Goldstück, hoffentlich vermehren sich die Goldis nicht zu sehr.
LG
Uwe


----------



## Goldkäferchen (4. März 2013)

*AW: Der Teich vom Goldkäferchen*

Hallo, liebe Teichfreunde,
Hab da mal eine Frage: Was haltet ihr von einem Fischturm? Könnte mir das ganz schön vorstellen, obwohl es ja eigentlich nicht "natürlich" ist.  Erwärmt er sich im Sommer nicht zu doll, schließlich will ich keinen Grillfisch, wenn die Kleinen da drin rumschwimmen. :?  Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Selbstbau? Was kostet so ein Ding?
Würde mich über ein paar Tips sehr freuen.
Coole Frühjahrsgrüße
von Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Ringelnatter im Teich*

Hallo,
Also mit Ringelnatter kann ich nicht dienen. Hatte neulich eine Blindschleiche an der __ Laube. Als ich mit der Kamera kam, war sie schon weg.
Aber ein paar Sommerbilder hab' ich auch.


----------



## Ikulas (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Der Teich vom Goldkäferchen*

Hallo Goldkäferchen,

es ist ein wahrer Genuss Dein kleines Paradies, das auch für Insekten und anderes Getier paradiesisch ist, anzuschauen. Wirklich ausgesprochen schön ist das. Hut ab !


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Der Teich vom Goldkäferchen*

Hallo,Beate
Vielen Dank für's Kompliment.
Dein Teich ist doch auch sehr schön geworden, gefällt mir.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom kleinen "Paradies"...
und auf dem letzten Bild siehst Du mich 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Ikulas (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Der Teich vom Goldkäferchen*

Hallo Goldkäferchen,

man sieht, dass Du Dein ganzes Herzblut in Deinen Garten steckst. Das kann ich sehr gut nachempfinden. Ist auch ein bisschen mein Steckenpferd. Dieses Jahr hatten wir das Projekt "Teich" und "Mini-Moorbeet" und für nächstes Jahr habe ich auch schon wieder was im Kopf: Ein kleines Kakteenbeet .


----------



## Goldkäferchen (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Der Teich vom Goldkäferchen*

Hallo, Beate,
Ja, Du hast Recht, mein Hobby ist der Garten und der Teich. Ich freu' mich einfach an den Blumen und an allem, was so kreucht und fleucht im Garten.
Du hast Dein Kakteenbeet im Kopf und ich ein Steingartenbeet. Meine "Babys" kannst Du auf dem Bild sehen, aber  wie krieg' ich die über'n Winter?
Die __ Sonnenblume, die Du auf dem letzten Posting siehst, blüht jetzt. Sie hat sich von selbst ausgesät. Im Winter stand dort das Futterhäuschen für die Vögel.
LG und gutes Gelingen für Dein kleines Kakteenbeet
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Ikulas (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Der Teich vom Goldkäferchen*

Hallo Goldkäferchen,

sind Deine "Babys" nicht winterfest ? Also ich werde nur winterfeste Kakteen in mein Beet setzen. Es gibt einige schöne Opuntien etc. die man durchaus in unserem milden Klima (Rheintal) über den Winter bekommen kann. Bei Deinen Pflänzchen, sofern nicht winterfest, hätte ich wohl etwas Sorge. Guck doch mal im Kakteenforum. Da bekommste auch viel Informationen (www.kakteenforum.de). 

Ich erfreue mich über jede Blume die blüht. Dieses Jahr habe ich ein __ Wunderblume aus einem Samen gezogen und die ist jetzt fast 1 1/2 m hoch und blüht wunderschön gelb. Die Blüten sind trichterförmig und duften intensiv. Wenn ich etas pflanze, dann versuche ich stets darauf zu schauen, ob sie für Insekten interessant sind. 
Vogelfutterstellen gibt es mir 3 Stück (Säulen, Häuschen & Co). Ich bin überzeugter Ganzjahrresfütterer. Im Winter und frühen Frühjahr machen bei mir inzwischen einige Zugvögel Rast. Dieses Jahr waren es z.b. Unmengen von Bergfinken. Dieses Frühjahr hatten wir ziemlich viele __ Stare bei uns, die sich wohl dachten, hier kann man es sich gut gehen lassen. Sie haben hier dann auch ihre Kleinen aufgezogen und mir die Haare vom Kopf gefressen ;-). Inzwischen sind die Jungen (Meisen, Stare, Finken, Spatzen etc.) groß und es ist Ruhe eingekehrt. Aber das ist immer ein spannendes Spektakel, wenn die Kleinen flügge werden. Nächstes Jahr will ich versuchen Hummel bei uns heimisch zu machen. Wir haben eh schon reichlich bei uns, weil wir auch viel __ Lavendel haben. So will ich Ihnen auch eine Möglichkeit einer Behausung schaffen. Du siehst, mein Garten ist auch bei mir ein sehr großes Hobby und Leidenschaft. Es ist einfach schön Stück zumindest scheinbar funktionierende Natur um sich herum zu haben. 

Und mein Mann und ich träumen bereits von einem größeren Teich. Jaja .. es wurde uns prophezeiht. Aber das ist erst mal nur im Kopf und muss noch einige Zeit reifen. Der Platz würde zwar unseren drei Hunden letztendlich als Rennstrecke genommen werden. Aber um den Teich rumrennen, kann auch spannend sein. Aber mal schauen, so ein Garten entwickelt sich ja über die Jahre immer weiter .


----------



## Goldkäferchen (6. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Der Teich vom Goldkäferchen*

hallo, Beate
Ja, ich bin auch ein großer Naturliebhaber. Habe zum Geburtstag ein "Insektenhotel" geschenkt bekommen 
. (Vielleicht als Anregung für die Hummelbehausung) Für flotte Bienen und süße __ Käfer 
Ein paar Ohrenkneifer und Marienkäfer haben sich schon eingenistet. Ansonsten füttere ich meine Piepmätze auch das ganze Jahr über. Wir hatten noch nie soviele Spatzen hier! (Aber das liegt vielleicht auch an der Rasennachsaat, die schmeckt ja auch lecker). Im Nistkasten haben dies Jahr auch 2x die Meisen gebrütet, und ein Eichelhäherpärchen kommt immer und holt sich die Nüsse. Macht schon Spaß, dabei zuzusehen!
Die Sukkulenten sind alle winterhart, aber ich überlege, ob ich sie in den Garten auspflanze, weil sie noch so klein sind. Na, ein geschütztes Plätzchen wird sich schon noch finden.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Ikulas (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Der Teich vom Goldkäferchen*

Hallo Goldkäferchen,

Insektenhäuschen habe ich auch aufgestellt bzw. aufgehängt. Aber eingezogen sind m.W. hier noch keine. Zumindest habe ich noch nichts gesehen. Das ging ja dann bei Dir recht schnell.

Als Hummelbehausung sind solche Insektenhotels allerdings ungeeignet. Hier mal eine ganz interessante und vor allem informative Seite dazu: http://www.hummelfreund.com.

Hummel zu sich zu locken ist schon eine halbe Doktorarbeit und muss auch mit viel Vorsicht passieren. Aber ich finde, in unserer Umwelt wird es gerade den Insekten, die ja eine sehr wichtige Aufgabe haben, sehr schwer gemacht. Bei uns z.b. wird viel gegiftet, da wir hier sehr viel Landschwirtschaft haben. Für Vögel und Insekten  ist da kaum noch Lebensraum vorhanden. Ein Grund, warum ich zb. auch ganzjährig füttere. Und wir haben viele unterschiedliche Vögel bei uns übers Jahr verteilt. 

Gestern war eine große Libelle an unserem Teich um mal wieder aufs eigentliche Thema zurückzukommen. Sie war bunt schillernd und knattere richtig beim __ fliegen. Ich glaube es war eine __ blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer (heißt die so?). Aufregend .


----------



## Heike66 (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Der Teich vom Goldkäferchen*

Hallo Goldkäferchen,

ich finde Deinen Garten traumhaft schön. 
Ich kann das gut nachvollziehen, wie es Dir im Garten geht. Ich bin auch der glücklichste Mensch, wenn ich in meinem Kleingarten bin. 
Hast Du den Teich selbst angelegt? Ich habe zur Zeit einen Miniteich und würde es mir gar nicht zutrauen, einen Teich in der Größe, wie Du ihn hast, selbst anzulegen. Wenn es dann mal soweit ist, werde ich sicher Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen müssen. 

Liebe Grüße 
Heike


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Der Teich vom Goldkäferchen*

Hallo, Heike
Vielen Dank für Dein Kompliment. Ich habe zwar den Garten selbst angelegt, aber an den Teich traute ich mich nicht ran. Das hat ein Fachmann gemacht, wir haben nur die Grube ausgehoben, und alles andere   (Folie, Filterteich, Steine usw. hat er gemacht)  Aber wenn Du mal einen Teich anlegst, ich denke, auch mit Fischen? mach ihn lieber tiefer. Meiner ist nur 1m tief.
LG
Goldkäferchen
PS: Deine __ Frösche sind süß!


----------

